# can i retro fit rear diagonal seatbelts in a swift kontiki



## 111845 (May 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,
the swift kontiki is a 1992 6 berth we're thinking of buying to try out as our first motorhome. 
it has three rear lap belts but we've got a newborn and a toddler so require safety seats and i thought fitting diagonal seatbelts would be an 'easy' job. am I wrong?
any help for these MH newbies much appreciated


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would hazard as guess that nothing is impossible, but depends on the capacity of your wallet. :wink: :idea: 






But, Swift, seat belts, young children.

this post could run and run.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: can i retro fit rear diagonal seatbelts in a swift konti*



originalname said:


> Hello everyone,
> the swift kontiki is a 1992 6 berth we're thinking of buying to try out as our first motorhome.
> it has three rear lap belts but we've got a newborn and a toddler so require safety seats and i thought fitting diagonal seatbelts would be an 'easy' job. am I wrong?
> any help for these MH newbies much appreciated


Providing it has proper certified seat belt anchorage points you may well be able to do so, but I would suggest you get a properly qualified person/firm to check before you alter anything.

Good luck


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: can i retro fit rear diagonal seatbelts in a swift konti*



originalname said:


> Hello everyone,
> the swift kontiki is a 1992 6 berth we're thinking of buying to try out as our first motorhome.
> it has three rear lap belts but we've got a newborn and a toddler so require safety seats and i thought fitting diagonal seatbelts would be an 'easy' job. am I wrong?
> any help for these MH newbies much appreciated


I have a similar requirement which I raised with Barry Hall Installations ... and I got this reply

_
Hi Robin

I have checked into the legal requirements and because it has been registered it is ok to install new seat belts.However because it is classed as a car(M1) the load ratings are 1.33 tonnes per top mount 
&1.33 tonnes shared on the 2 lower mountings.Side facing seats are not really suitable for seat belts but are still legal for fitting in used vehicles.
We would be able carry out the design and installation so long as there is enough room for the framework & the load path to the chassis.
Unfortunately unless the design and development costs are shared with other customers you would probably find the price prohibitive, without having seen the vehicle I would guess at 2 to 3
thousand pounds or about double the price of an installation already designed and jigged up.It is unlikely the vehicle manufacturer has a tested design because of the cost.
There is another company who may have a design already,called auto-safe. Who ever you choose they will have to link to the chassis & a twin seat shared top mounting has to take 2.66 t for.2 sec ! 
Please feel free to call me if you have any further queries.

Regards

Adrian Chetwynd

Barry Hall Installations
Unit 16 Wainer Close 
Doddington Road
Lincoln
LN6 3RY 01522 689911
www[dot]bhiuk[dot]com_

... I'll keep you all informed of my progress ...


----------

